# ما هو تعريف ( النفس ) فى المسيحية ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يسوع : إنسان كامل (روح - نفس -جسد) مثلنا تماما ​*


*ما هو تعريف ( النفس )*​ 


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ليكون السيد المسيح له المجد أنسانا كاملا يجب أن يكون له جسد وروح ..
> ​*



*هل تتفق مع إيرينى أن هناك ( نفس ) ؟
هل صعد السيد المسيح بالجسد والروح الأنسانية ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*النفس هى المسئولة عن الحياة " البيولوجية " للأنسان ..
وفى هذ يتشابه مع الحيوان .. فالحيوان له نفس للحياة وليس له روح مثل الأنسان ..



هل صعد السيد المسيح بالجسد والروح الأنسانية ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم المسيح قام بجسده الكامل " الممجد " وبروحه الأنسانية ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *النفس هى المسئولة عن الحياة " البيولوجية " للأنسان ..
> وفى هذ يتشابه مع الحيوان .. فالحيوان له نفس للحياة وليس له روح مثل الأنسان ..
> نعم المسيح قام بجسده الكامل " الممجد " وبروحه الأنسانية ..*​


*وبالنفس ؟؟
حسب تعريفك لها أنها المسئولة عن ( الحياة البيولوجية )
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

نعم وبالنفس المسئولة عن الحياة ..
ولأجل الأمانة ..
هناك من يعرف النفس بأنها المسئولة عن الأدراك والوعى والحس والعقل ... ألخ .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> نعم وبالنفس المسئولة عن الحياة ..
> ولأجل الأمانة ..
> هناك من يعرف النفس بأنها المسئولة عن الأدراك والوعى والحس والعقل ... ألخ .


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ ...هناك تعريف آخر ( للنفس ) ولكننى لن أضعه لأنه تعريف غير مسيحى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( إن أردت وضعته لك ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ....حسب التعريف هنا ( الحياة البيولوجية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أن الجسد الذى أرتفع لايزال ( بيولوجياً ) ينام ويأكل وووو ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهذا صحيح ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآ ...هناك تعريف آخر ( للنفس ) ولكننى لن أضعه لأنه تعريف غير مسيحى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( إن أردت وضعته لك ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ....حسب التعريف هنا ( الحياة البيولوجية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أن الجسد الذى أرتفع لايزال ( بيولوجياً ) ينام ويأكل وووو ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهذا صحيح ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



ﻷ يا كبير مش صحيح ..
عندما نتكلم عن القيامة نتكلم عن المجد الكامل جسدا ونفسا وروحا للأنسان وبكورتنا المسيح ..
فلا مكان للماديات فى الأبدية ..
الجميع يتبدل ويتمجد ويصير روحيا ..[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ﻷ يا كبير مش صحيح ..
> عندما نتكلم عن القيامة نتكلم عن المجد الكامل جسدا *ونفسا *وروحا للأنسان وبكورتنا المسيح ..
> *فلا مكان للماديات فى الأبدية* ..
> الجميع يتبدل ويتمجد ويصير روحيا ..


*يا عبده ...أنت لسة قايل أن النفس أرتفعت مع الجسد
وحسب تعريفك ( **النفس هى المسئولة عن الحياة " البيولوجية " للأنسان)
ماهى حاجة جسد السيد المسيح إلى النفس ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

النفس جزء من الأنسان ولها الخلاص والمجد ..
لوعاوز توصل لنقطة معينة قول ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

طبعا أنا أقصد بخلاص النفس " نفسنا أحنا " فى المسيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لو عايزنى أنقل الموضوع لقسم الأسئلة ونكمل هناك ما فيش أيتوها مشاكل*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*قيل لى أن​ **


			(( يسوع  إنسان كامل ( روح - نفس –جسد ) مثلنا تماما و هو الذى حل فيه ملىء اللاهوت ))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ *ولما سألت عن تعريف ( النفس ) ...جائتنى الأجابة التالية :*​


> *النفس هى المسئولة عن الحياة " البيولوجية " للأنسان ..*
> 
> *وفى هذ يتشابه مع الحيوان .. فالحيوان له نفس للحياة وليس له روح مثل الأنسان ..*​



*وهنا أيضاً 
*


> *عندما نتكلم عن القيامة نتكلم عن المجد الكامل جسدا ونفسا وروحا للأنسان وبكورتنا المسيح ..*​ *فلا مكان للماديات فى الأبدية ..*​


*سؤالى هو : ما تعريف ( النفس ) فى المسيحية ؟*​ *وكيف كانت قيامة  السيد المسيح ( روح + نفس ) *​



​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*فرق الكتاب المقدس بين الروح والنفس وأنهما مختلفتان ..
1 تس 5 : 23  وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ. وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
عب 4 : 12 لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ.

وأوضح أن النفس هى المسئولة عن الحياة ..
لا 17 : 12 لانَّ نَفْسَ كُلِّ جَسَدٍ دَمُهُ هُوَ بِنَفْسِهِ. فَقُلْتُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: لا تَاكُلُوا دَمَ جَسَدٍ مَا لانَّ نَفْسَ كُلِّ جَسَدٍ هِيَ دَمُهُ. كُلُّ مَنْ اكَلَهُ يُقْطَعُ.

ولذلك كانت تقدم الذبائح نفس عوضا عن نفس ..
لا 17 : 11 لانَّ نَفْسَ الْجَسَدِ هِيَ فِي الدَّمِ فَانَا اعْطَيْتُكُمْ ايَّاهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ لِلتَّكْفِيرِ عَنْ نُفُوسِكُمْ لانَّ الدَّمَ يُكَفِّرُ عَنِ النَّفْسِ.


والنفس هنا ليس مجرد أداة للحياة فقط بل أن لها دورها فى حياة الأنسان أم أن ترجح الطريق الشهوانى والجسدانى بعيد عن الله وتكون الحياة حياة نفسانية جسدانية ..
يه 1 : 19 هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الْمُعْتَزِلُونَ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ، نَفْسَانِيُّونَ لاَ رُوحَ لَهُمْ .
أما أن ترجح الطريق الروحى وتعيش مع الله بحسب الروح  ..
1 كو 2 :12-15 نَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْخُذْ رُوحَ الْعَالَمِ بَلِ الرُّوحَ الَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ لِنَعْرِفَ الأَشْيَاءَ الْمَوْهُوبَةَ لَنَا مِنَ اللهِ
13. الَّتِي نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا أَيْضاً لاَ بِأَقْوَالٍ تُعَلِّمُهَا حِكْمَةٌ إِنْسَانِيَّةٌ بَلْ بِمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ قَارِنِينَ الرُّوحِيَّاتِ بِالرُّوحِيَّاتِ.
14. وَلَكِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدَهُ جَهَالَةٌ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ رُوحِيّاً.
15. وَأَمَّا الرُّوحِيُّ فَيَحْكُمُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ لاَ يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ.​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

> *وكيف كانت قيامة السيد المسيح ( روح + نفس )​*



*المسيح أتخذ جسدا أنسانيا كاملا لكى ما يجدد طبيعة هذا الأنسان الساقط ..
فالأنسان الذى سقط هو جسدا ونفسا وروحا ..
وأحتياجه للخلاص والتجديد كان لهذا الأنسان كاملا أيضا ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *فرق الكتاب المقدس بين الروح والنفس وأنهما مختلفتان ..
> 1 تس 5 : 23  وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ. وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
> عب 4 : 12 لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ.
> ​*


*ولا أنا فاهم حاجة ..!!!!
**



وأوضح أن النفس هى المسئولة عن الحياة ..
لا 17 : 12 لانَّ نَفْسَ كُلِّ جَسَدٍ دَمُهُ هُوَ بِنَفْسِهِ. فَقُلْتُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: لا تَاكُلُوا دَمَ جَسَدٍ مَا لانَّ نَفْسَ كُلِّ جَسَدٍ هِيَ دَمُهُ. كُلُّ مَنْ اكَلَهُ يُقْطَعُ.

ولذلك كانت تقدم الذبائح نفس عوضا عن نفس ..

لا 17 : 11 لانَّ نَفْسَ الْجَسَدِ هِيَ فِي الدَّمِ فَانَا اعْطَيْتُكُمْ ايَّاهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ لِلتَّكْفِيرِ عَنْ نُفُوسِكُمْ لانَّ الدَّمَ يُكَفِّرُ عَنِ النَّفْسِ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دة للحيوان والأنسان ؟
أم الحيوان فقط ؟

*


> *والنفس هنا ليس مجرد أداة للحياة فقط بل أن لها دورها فى حياة الأنسان أم  أن ترجح الطريق الشهوانى والجسدانى بعيد عن الله وتكون الحياة حياة نفسانية  جسدانية ..
> يه 1 : 19 هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الْمُعْتَزِلُونَ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ، نَفْسَانِيُّونَ لاَ رُوحَ لَهُمْ .
> أما أن ترجح الطريق الروحى وتعيش مع الله بحسب الروح  ..
> 1 كو 2 :12-15 نَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْخُذْ رُوحَ الْعَالَمِ بَلِ الرُّوحَ الَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ لِنَعْرِفَ الأَشْيَاءَ الْمَوْهُوبَةَ لَنَا مِنَ اللهِ
> ...


*برضه مفهمتش حاجة ...!!!!
هل النفس هى الدم ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*طيب معلش لو أسلوبى مش واضح ..
أولا هو الأيات الأولى بتبين الفرق بين النفس والروح وأنهم مش نفس الشيئ ..
ثانيا النفس فى الدم لأن بها الحياة وده فى الأنسان والحيوان ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أولا هو الأيات الأولى بتبين الفرق بين النفس والروح وأنهم مش نفس الشيئ ..
> ثانيا النفس فى الدم لأن بها الحياة وده فى الأنسان والحيوان ..​*


*لآ ...هى الآيات بتذكرها لكن مش بتبين فروقات *​ *وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.

أية الفرق اللى وضحه هنا ؟ فرق لفظى
المعنى بقى ...التعريف
يعنى الجسد أنا عارفه وواضح أمامى بلا إشكاليات
خلينا نركز فى النفس

النفس هى الدم ....جميل
ما حاجة الجسد الذى ( قام وارتفع ) إلى دم ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2014)

النفس مش هي الدم ولا الدم هي النفس، الدم بيعبر عن الحياة في الجسد، ولذلك قال نفس الإنسان في دمه، يعني سفك الدم = إهدار الحياة التي هي ملك الله وحده، فالدم يكفر عن النفس بمعنى إهدار الحياة والموت، فالموت يكفر عن النفس بمعنى أن الموت ينهي الخطية وقوتها، لأن لو واحد مات إذن لن يفعل خطية، وهذا هو القصد من التكفير أن يموت الإنسان عن الخطية فتصبح بلا قوة ولا قدرة... انا باتكلم عن القصد من الكلام في الآية فقط


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*طيب هو فى الأيات ذكر تلات حاجات النفس والجسد والروح لو مثلا النفس هى الروح ماكنش ذكر الأتنين فى نفس الموضع يعنى لو هى مترادفات كان ذكر واحدة فى موضع والتانية فى موضع تانى بس ما علينا مش موضوعنا ..
أستاذى الغالى أنا قلت النفس فى الدم مش هى الدم ..
وبعدين بس أنا عاوز أوجه نظرك لنقطة فى القيامة كل شيئ يتبدل من المادى لغير المادى يعنى الجسد المادى بيتبدل ويكون غير مادى ما بالك بالنفس الغير مادية ؟
هى دى النقطة أن فى القيامة الأمور روحانية ..
أنا عارف أنك بتسأل أيه لزوم النفس بعد القيامة طالما كدة كدة هيبقى خالد ؟ صح ؟
النفس فى الأنسان ليها دور فى الأرادة يعنى هى مسئولة عن حياتك مع الجسد والروح ..
شكل حياتك دى أيه النفس هتبقى فى أنى أتجاه  الجسدى ولا روحى ..؟​*


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2014)

اختصار الكلام علشان بس يتضح بلا لبس، الله القدوس اتخذ جسم بشريتنا واصبح يحيا في الجسد، لاهوته اتحد بالناسوت، واصبح مسيح واحد، وأخذ حياتنا الإنسانية وعاش كإنسان مع انه لازال إله، وهذا سرّ فائق عظيم يفوق كل شرح، وقد مات من جهة الجسد وسلم حياته كإنسان بين يدي الآب لأجل أن كل من يؤمن به يسلم حياته لله في المسيح، لأن الرب المسيح فتح لنا الباب لكي ندخل للحضرة الإلهية الفائقة كابناء للآب فيه، ومات بنفس موتنا ولكنه بكونه الله قام بالجسد حسب التدبير، تدبير الخلاص... فبلاش تاخد الموضوع من جهة الكلام الحرفي للإجابات لأنها بتحاول تقرب الصورة ولكنها مش الحقيقة كاملة، لأن الموضوع يصعب شرحه للغاية لأن فيه سرّ فائق يحتاج إعلان أكتر منه شرح تفصيلي... كن معافي​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * النفس (( فى )) الدم ....جميل*
> * ما حاجة الجسد الذى ( قام وارتفع ) إلى دم ؟؟؟*​


*هو دة سؤالى أهو ...صححت ( فى ) بدلاً من ( هى )
هل ( نفس ) المسيح قامت معه ؟ أرتفعت معه ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> اختصار الكلام علشان بس يتضح بلا لبس،.....​


 *[FONT=&quot]باشا ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]النفس هى نتاج تلاحم ( الروح ) مع ( الجسد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تحمل الضمير ( الفطرة الأنسانية ) من جهة الروح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتحمل شهوانيات ( من جهة الجسد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تظل فى صراع ما بين الروحانى وما بين الجسدانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل واحد بيشدها ناحيته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيما كانت له الغلبة ...سارت النفس تجاهه[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يتفق معك هذا التعريف ...أم نعتبره تخريف ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*



			والنفس هنا ليس مجرد أداة للحياة فقط بل أن لها دورها فى حياة الأنسان أم أن ترجح الطريق الشهوانى والجسدانى بعيد عن الله وتكون الحياة حياة نفسانية جسدانية ..
أما أن ترجح الطريق الروحى وتعيش مع الله بحسب الروح ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​طيب يختلف فى أيه غير الأسلوب ..


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]باشا ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]النفس هى نتاج تلاحم ( الروح ) مع ( الجسد )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تحمل الضمير ( الفطرة الأنسانية ) من جهة الروح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتحمل شهوانيات ( من جهة الجسد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تظل فى صراع ما بين الروحانى وما بين الجسدانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل واحد بيشدها ناحيته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيما كانت له الغلبة ...سارت النفس تجاهه[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يتفق معك هذا التعريف ...أم نعتبره تخريف ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



كلامك ينطبق على الإنسان العادي اللي في صراع مع الخطية بسبب السقوط، وطبعاً يختلف أكيد عن شخص المسيح من جهة انه شابهنا في كل شيء ما خلا الخطية وحدها...[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> كلامك ينطبق على الإنسان العادي اللي في صراع مع الخطية بسبب السقوط، وطبعاً يختلف أكيد عن شخص المسيح من جهة انه شابهنا في كل شيء ما خلا الخطية وحدها...


*حتى الآن لم أحصل على تعريف واضح للنفس
حسب الموضوع السابق قالوا أن المسيح روح - نفس - جسد
لما قام 
هل قام بنفس هذه المواصفات ؟
لما صعد
هل صعد بنفس المواصفات ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حتى الآن لم أحصل على تعريف واضح للنفس
> حسب الموضوع السابق قالوا أن المسيح روح - نفس - جسد
> لما قام
> هل قام بنفس هذه المواصفات ؟
> ...



المسيح اتجسد واتحد بجسم بشريتنا وصار مشابهاً لنا في كل شيء، المسيبح نفسه مات بجسم بشريتنا حسب الجسد، وقام برضو وهو متحد بجسم بشريتنا، فهو الله الكلمة التجسد، وظل هو الله الكلمة المتجسد من أول لما اتحذ جسداً وولد من عذراء ليوم قيامته وصعوده ويوم مجيئه واستعلان مجده، مستحيل يتخلى عن جسده، كل ما حدث انه مجد الجسد بالقيامة وصار جسد المسيح الممجد... فاتحاده بنا أبدي لا يفارق..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> المسيح *اتجسد *واتحد *بجسم *بشريتنا وصار مشابهاً لنا في كل شيء، المسيبح نفسه مات بجسم بشريتنا حسب الجسد، وقام برضو *وهو متحد بجسم بشريتنا*، فهو الله الكلمة التجسد، وظل هو الله الكلمة المتجسد من أول لما اتحذ جسداً وولد من عذراء ليوم قيامته وصعوده ويوم مجيئه واستعلان مجده، مستحيل يتخلى عن جسده، كل ما حدث انه مجد الجسد بالقيامة وصار جسد المسيح الممجد... فاتحاده بنا أبدي لا يفارق..


*ما أنا عارف أنه أتجسد ...:flowers:
جسد + روح + نفس
وعندما قام وصعد 
جسد + روح + نفس ؟
ماهو تعريف النفس ؟!!!
*​


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما أنا عارف أنه أتجسد ...:flowers:
> جسد + روح + نفس
> وعندما قام وصعد
> جسد + روح + نفس ؟
> ...



مبلاش (+) ديه، انا مش باقول انك مش عارف يا غالي، عموماً النفس القصد منها هو التعبير عن الشخصية نفسها وتعتبر ذلك النشاط الذي يميز الكائن الحي ويسيطر على حركاته من مشاعر وأحاسيس وهي مرتبطة بالجسد، والله في البدء أخذ تراب من الأرض ونفح فيه نسمة الحياة فصار الإنسان نفساً حيه، يعني النفس هنا تُعبر عن إنسانية الإنسان، أي هويتي أنا كإنسان، ده باختصار شديد، فلما نقول الرب اتخذ جسد، مش ممكن يكون بلا نفس بمعنى أنه لا يشعر ولا يحس بالأحاسيس الإنسانية الطبيعية (بدليل انه بكى وفرح.. الخ)، وأيضاً مش ممكن بلا روح حيه، لأن جسد بلا حياة فيه كيف يعيش، وطبعاً مش مقصود شخص آخر اتحد به، والجسد طبعاً معروف وظاهر، ده باختصار وتركيز شديد...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> ماهو تعريف النفس ؟!!!
> *​



*ما عداش عليا كتاب مسيحى بيعرف النفس البشرية 

و لا حتى الروح البشرية 

فأنا من جهتى : لا أعرف

طب أنا ايه الل دخلنى لما أنا ما نعرفوش ؟؟؟

السبب : السؤال كان موجه ليا فى الموضوع الأصلى​*


----------



## أَمَة (25 أكتوبر 2014)

تم نقل ودمج جميع المشاركات
عن "التعريف عن النفس"
في موضوع
ما هى العلاقه بين اللاهوت والناسوت 
الى هذا الموضوع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> الله القدوس *اتخذ جسم بشريتنا* واصبح يحيا في الجسد،* لاهوته اتحد بالناسوت،* *واصبح مسيح واحد،* وأخذ حياتنا الإنسانية وعاش كإنسان مع انه لازال إله، ​


 *[FONT=&quot]هذا يعنى أن جسد السيد المسيح قائم ذاته !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]جسد به روح الحياة والنفس البشرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اتخذ جسم بشريتنا واصبح يحيا في الجسد، لاهوته اتحد بالناسوت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أتخذ جسداً ...أم أتحد بالناسوت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ( أتحد ) أنا أمام أربعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحاد اللآهوت وجسد بشرى وروح الجسد ونفس أرضية [/FONT]*​ *مش فاهمها بصراحة ..
*​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (25 أكتوبر 2014)

أستاذ عبود ، سؤالك عن ماهية النفس سؤال مشروع جدا ولا يسأل عنه سوى "راغب المعرفة".

في كل مرة نستعمل كلمة "النفس" نشير الى الإنسان/الشخص سواء كان حياً أو ميتاً، فما النفس إلا تركيبة الإنسان التي عجز العلم عن فهم ماهيتها.

مثلا، في جنانيز الموتى نقول: "تقام الصلاة لراحة نفس المرحوم فلان الفلاني" ، كما تُستعمل كلمة نفس للأحياء كأن نقول أن عدد الأنفس التي تعيش في هذا البيت كذا وكذا. 

في مشاركتك #*21* ، لم تذهب بعيدا في تعريفك عن النفس بشكل عام بما يخص الإنسان/الجنس البشري بإستثناء أنه قاصرٌ بعض الشيء عن المفهوم المسيحي.

صحيح أن النفس تصارع بين ما يشتهيه الجسد وما يشتهيه الروح بسبب السقوط والخطية، إلا أن نفس الإنسان المسيحي لا تصارع بقوتها الذاتيه، لأنها بنعمة التجسد الإلهي صار لها نصير معزيا ألا وهو الروح القدس = روح الله الذي يسمع صوت الله في النفس البشرية، فتصبح علاقة النفس والروح عملاً موحداً يتقدس به الإنسان جسداً ونفساً وروحاً، بالفرح الدائم بالمسيح والصلاة المستمرة مع رفع الشكر لله في كل شيء، فلا يطفئ الروح، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس. 

16. اِفْرَحُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ. 
17. صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ. 
18. اشْكُرُوا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ. 
19. لاَ تُطْفِئُوا الرُّوحَ. 
20. لاَ تَحْتَقِرُوا النُّبُوَّاتِ. 
21. امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْحَسَنِ. 
22. اِمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ شِبْهِ شَرٍّ. 
23. وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ. وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> صحيح أن النفس تصارع بين ما يشتهيه الجسد وما يشتهيه الروح بسبب السقوط والخطية، إلا أن *نفس الإنسان المسيحي* لا تصارع بقوتها الذاتيه، لأنها بنعمة التجسد الإلهي صار لها نصير معزيا ألا وهو الروح القدس = روح الله الذي يسمع صوت الله *في النفس البشرية، *


*وما هو الفضل للمسيحى فى ذلك ؟
أعنى أنسان ورث دينه وتم تعميده وهو طفل
فلماذا يلتفت اليه الله ( نصيراً مُعزياً ) ويُهمل الآخرين  ؟!*
*بالنسبة ( للنفس ) والمسيح*
*هل كان أتحاداً أم أتخاذاً ؟*​


----------



## أَمَة (25 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وما هو الفضل للمسيحى فى ذلك ؟*
> *أعنى أنسان ورث دينه وتم تعميده وهو طفل*
> *فلماذا يلتفت اليه الله ( نصيراً مُعزياً ) ويُهمل الآخرين ؟!*​


​الرجاء فتح موضوع جديد بهذا الجزء من السؤال.​

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالنسبة ( للنفس ) والمسيح*
> *هل كان أتحاداً أم أتخاذاً ؟*


 
إذا كان المقصود الرد على سؤالك التالي



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هذا يعنى أن جسد السيد المسيح قائم ذاته !!!*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]جسد به روح الحياة والنفس البشرية *​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]اتخذ جسم بشريتنا واصبح يحيا في الجسد، لاهوته اتحد بالناسوت[/FONT]*​
> 
> ...




المسيح اتخد جسدا بشريا من العذراء مريم.
عبارة المسيح اتجسد* واتحد* بجسم بشريتنا  التي وردت بمشاركة الإبن المبارك أيمن  #*25* تعني انه أصبح واحدا معنا في البشرية.

أنت أمام أي  أربعة ؟  
منذ متى صرنا نعدد الإنسان ثلاثة بالجسد والروح والنفس ؟[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أتحاد اللآهوت وجسد بشرى وروح الجسد ونفس أرضية *​​
> [/FONT]



*

جسد بشرى وروح الجسد ونفس أرضية = إنسان (الناسوت)

اللاهوت إتحد بالناسوت 


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> [/CENTER]
> أنت أمام أي  أربعة ؟
> منذ متى صرنا نعدد الإنسان ثلاثة بالجسد والروح والنفس ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]منذ أن وُضعت كمثال للرد على الثلاثة فى واحد ...!!!*​​
*[FONT=&quot]لم آت بشئ من عندى بل هو نفس الرد الذى آتانى هنا *​​
*[FONT=&quot]الأتحاد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سيعنى أننا أمام أربعة ( وهذا ما لم أفهمه فى السابق )[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]الأتخاذ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...تعنى أنه لا حاجة الى النفس البشرية أو الروح الأنسانية[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]

أنا باعتذر عن المتابعة ( بصفة مؤقتة )  لأن المتصفح عندى فيه حاجة غلط وكل شوية بيقفل [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هذا يعنى أن جسد السيد المسيح قائم ذاته !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]جسد به روح الحياة والنفس البشرية *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]اتخذ جسم بشريتنا واصبح يحيا في الجسد، لاهوته اتحد بالناسوت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أتخذ جسداً ...أم أتحد بالناسوت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ( أتحد ) أنا أمام أربعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحاد اللآهوت وجسد بشرى وروح الجسد ونفس أرضية [/FONT]*​ *مش فاهمها بصراحة ..
> *​[/FONT]



الموضوع ابسط من كده بكتير يا جميل: المسيح اتخذ واتحد، لو قلنا اتخذ فقط كأنه اصبح فيه ضيف ممكن يتركه، لكنه أتخذ جسد واتحد به وصار معه واحد وهذا لتأكيد المعنى، واتخذ جسد إنساني له مشاعره واحاسيسه وعواطفه وكل ما يخصه، ده ببساطة شديدة بدون ان ندخل في تعقيدات أخرى، لأن ساعات الشرح الكتير ممكن يدخلنا في متهات وتعبيرات مش القصد منها حرفياً، ولكن عموماً حسب الإنجيل: [ والكلمة صار جسداً وحل فينا ] إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح الأول، والقصد هنا مش انه تحول لجسد بل انه اتحد به، اتخذه واتحد به، وحل فينا يعني حل في جسم بشريتنا... ده حسب بساطة بشارة الإنجيل...[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]طيب أنسى الأتحاد وأنسى الأتخاذ وأنسى صار وحل فينا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن اللغة مش هتخدمنا هنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نركز على جزئية واحدة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا وضعت تعريف للنفس ...هل توافق عليها ؟ هل تتحفظ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل عندك تعريف آخر ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

سلام لشخصك الحلو، النفس  زي ما قلنا القصد منها هو التعبير عن الشخصية نفسها وتعتبر ذلك النشاط الذي يميز  الكائن الحي ويسيطر على حركاته من مشاعر وأحاسيس وهي مرتبطة بالجسد، فالموضوع لما يخص شخص المسيح مش نقدر نقول موضوع الشهوات المرتبطة بالجسد، لأن لما بنتكلم عن الصراع الموجود فينا، ده صراع الإنسان الساقط والممزق بسبب خبرة الشرّ وحياة الفساد المسيطرة عليه، لكن في المسيح يسوع لم يكن هذا الصراع قائم قط، لأنه شابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها، حتى انه قال من منكم يبكتني على خطية، وفي القيامة قام بنفس جسده الذي اتخده، اي انه قام كما كان هو هو لكن في حالة مجد، لا نقص في الجسد ولا اي عيب أو ضعف، لأنه أنهى سلطان الموت، يعني غير ضعف الجسد تماماً وقام ممجداً، أو في حالة مجد عظيم، فهناك فرق ما قبل القيامة وما بعدها، قبل القيامة اتخذ جسد ولم يُمجد بعد، بل كان قابل للموت، ولكن بعد القيامة قام بنفس الجسد هو هو، قام بما اتخذه واضفى عليه مجده، يعني قام في مجد وأصبح الجسد في حالة كمال واصبح لا يقبل الموت ولا اي شيء يساعد على انه يحيا ويستمر يحيا وينمو، لأنه في حالة كمال تام غير منقوص قط...

احنا كلنا عرفنا من جهة خبرتنا الشخصية طبيعة أجسادنا ونفوسنا، وأن جسدنا يحتاج أشياء كثرة لكي يستمر في الحياة وان انتقص شيء يضعف ويموت، ولكننا لم نختبر ونعرف حالة القيامة التي قامها شخص ربنا يسوع، لذلك لا نُدركها بل ولن نُدركها إلا بإعلان وليس كلام، لأن مهما تكلمنا كيف لنا أن نعرفها ونحن لم نختبرها في واقعنا العملي المُعاش، لأن لازلنا نشعر بالصراع القائم فينا ، ولا نعرف كيف يتمجد هذا الجسد وترتاح نفوسنا من أي صراع قائم فيها، أو شد وجذب ما بين الحياة بحسب السقوط والحياة حسب البرّ، ولذلك لن نفهم قيامة المسيح بالكلام بل بالخبرة وتذوق روح القيامة نفسها حينما نأخذ منها قوة في حياتنا.... علشان كده الموضوع صعب فهمه لأنه لا يحتاج لشرح على قدر ما تكون هناك خبرة، والخلط القائم بسبب ما نعرفة ونحياه احنا على مستوى هذا الجسد الذي تحت هو واقع تحت ضعف، ومهدد بالموت في أي وقت... لكن شخص المسيح فيه الحياة، حياة اللاهوت التي تخصه، وأن ارتضى أن يموت بالجسد، فهو قادر أن يقوم، لأن له حياة في ذاته، وقادر أن يقوم ويشع حياته الخاصة في الجسد...

عموماً مرة أخرى للتوضيح: الجسد والنفس مرتبطان بشدة، وفي العهد القديم كان لا يوجد هذا التفريق الذي نعرفه اليوم، لأن النفس كانت بتعبر عن حياة الإنسان، ولما يتقال كان في العهد القديم نفسي، القصد بيها حياتي، فالنفس كان يقصد بيها حياتي الشخصية كإنسان، لكن لو اتقال جسد فقط، فممكن يكون ميت أو حي، وأحياناً كثيرة كلمة النفس تعبَّر عن الشخصية وحالها وليس عن الحياة والموت: 
[ لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ؟ ارْتَجِي اللهَ لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ لأَجْلِ خَلاَصِ وَجْهِهِ ] (مزمور 42: 5)
[ أَحْشَائِي أَحْشَائِي! تُوجِعُنِي جُدْرَانُ قَلْبِي. يَئِنُّ فِيَّ قَلْبِي. لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ السُّكُوتَ. لأَنَّكِ سَمِعْتِ يَا نَفْسِي صَوْتَ الْبُوقِ وَهُتَافَ الْحَرْبِ ] (إرميا 4: 19)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> وأصبح الجسد في حالة كمال واصبح لا يقبل الموت و*لا اي شيء يساعد على انه يحيا ويستمر يحيا وينمو*، لأنه في حالة كمال تام غير منقوص قط...


*تمام كدة .... هى دى اللى كنت عايز أعرفها 
لا أى شئ يُساعد على انه يحيا أو يستمر فى النمو والحياة
هل تقصد حى بذاته ؟!
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام كدة .... هى دى اللى كنت عايز أعرفها
> لا أى شئ يُساعد على انه يحيا أو يستمر فى النمو والحياة
> هل تقصد حى بذاته ؟!
> *​



تقصد ايه بحي بذاته !!! تقصد الجسد حي بذاته !!! طبعاً مش حي بذاته بل بسبب اتحاده باللاهوت نفسه، يعني المسيح الرب قام من الأموات بقدرة ذاته، ولكونه متحد بالجسد فمن الضرورة والطبيعي أنه يقوم الجسد ويكون حي به وفي حالة من الكمال التام....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> *تقصد ايه بحي بذاته* !!! تقصد الجسد حي بذاته !!! طبعاً مش حي بذاته بل بسبب اتحاده باللاهوت نفسه، يعني المسيح الرب قام من الأموات *بقدرة ذاته،* ولكونه متحد بالجسد فمن الضرورة والطبيعي أنه يقوم الجسد *ويكون حي به* وفي حالة من الكمال التام....


*ماشى ...حى بذات اللآهوتية 
صح كدة ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> تقصد ايه بحي بذاته !!! تقصد الجسد حي بذاته !!! طبعاً مش حي بذاته بل بسبب اتحاده باللاهوت نفسه، يعني المسيح الرب قام من الأموات بقدرة ذاته، ولكونه متحد بالجسد فمن الضرورة والطبيعي أنه يقوم الجسد ويكون حي به وفي حالة من الكمال التام....



هو قصد أستاذ عبود أنه مش محتاج النفس للحياة !! تقريبا .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هو قصد أستاذ عبود أنه مش محتاج النفس للحياة !! تقريبا .


*بالظبط كدة ...وهو دة اللى فهمته من كلام أيمن 
يأكد لى عليه بس
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالظبط كدة ...وهو دة اللى فهمته من كلام أيمن
> يأكد لى عليه بس
> *​



لا يا غالي انا باعتذر لكوني لم أوضح بتدقيق اكتر، أصل قام بالجسد من غير نفس!!! يبقى اتغير عن كونه اخذ جسم بشريتنا وأصبح له هوية أخرى لا نعرفها، أو جسد قام مش من نفس ذات طبيعة البشر (من جهة الجسم)!!!
فيا غالي النفس تعبر عن الشخصية الإنسانية، والمسيح نفسه تأنس، يعني اخذ جسد واتحد به، مش ممكن يتخلى عن هويته، هو اللي حصل أن اترفع الضعف اللي في الجسد نفسه، مش معنى كده انه بلا نفس، اي فقد هويته كإنسان، لأن شخص المسيح صار جسداً، يعني بيأكد على أنه تأنس، ومش ممكن يتأنس ويفقد شخصيته كإنسان، وعلى فكرة كلمة نفس في الكتاب المقدس بتعبر ببساطة عن هوية الإنسان وشخصيته، يوم يفقدها مش يبقى إنسان يبقى مجرد روح زي الملاك مثلا، وطبعاً علشان كده كل ما يبتكلم عن الإنسان في الكتاب المقدس مش يقول روح ويسكت يقول "نفس" علشان يتفهم أن ده إنسان، مش له هوية أخرى... لذلك بيبادل كلمة نفس وروح مع بعض، فالله في سفر التكوين نفخ في آدم نسمة حياة فصار آدم نفساً حيه، يعني هويته أنه إنسان مش روح أو مخلوق آخر.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*هطخ لك ( نفسى ) عيارين علشان ترتاح
يعنى أختصارا 
النفس = هوية الأنسان ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هطخ لك ( نفسى ) عيارين علشان ترتاح
> يعنى أختصارا
> النفس = هوية الأنسان ؟
> *​



هههههههههههه لأ مشى تطخ ولا حاجة، هو اللبس بس اللي حاصل، هو مفهوم النفس، النفس الإنسانية عموماً القصد منها تعبر عن هويته - بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس مش تعريف العلماء - لأن ده القصد منها في الكتاب المقدس، هوية الشخص نفسه، وفيها كل مشاعره وأحاسيسه الداخليه.. الخ.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*أوكية ...النفس هى هوية الأنسان *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> وعلى فكرة كلمة نفس في الكتاب المقدس بتعبر ببساطة عن هوية الإنسان وشخصيته، يوم يفقدها مش يبقى إنسان* يبقى مجرد روح *زي الملاك مثلا، وطبعاً علشان كده كل ما يبتكلم عن الإنسان في الكتاب المقدس مش يقول روح ويسكت يقول "نفس" علشان يتفهم أن ده إنسان، مش له هوية أخرى... لذلك بيبادل كلمة نفس وروح مع بعض، فالله في سفر التكوين نفخ في آدم نسمة حياة *فصار آدم نفساً حيه*، يعني هويته أنه إنسان *مش روح* أو مخلوق آخر.


 *[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة للروح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الجنين فى بطن أمه تدب فيه الحياة بعد فترة مُعينة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أين هى ؟ بمعنى .... من هو خالقها ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة للروح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الجنين فى بطن أمه تدب فيه الحياة بعد فترة مُعينة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]من أين هى ؟ بمعنى .... من هو خالقها ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



أنا طبعاً اقصد من جهة انه مش روح يعني مش حاجة تانية أو مخلوق آخر، مش قصدي يعني مش فيه روح...

وعموماً علشان ندخل في إجابة سؤالك اعتقد صعب شرحه جداً، كل اللي نعرفه هو ما اعطاه الله للإنسان أكثروا واملئوا الأرض وهو اللي خلق الأجهزة الجنسية في الإنسان، لكن التفاصيل انا مش هاقدر افتي فيها أكيد، وطبعاً الله هو الخالق، لكن كيفيه وضعها في الإنسان ومتى تظهر الحياة في الجنين، ده شيء فوق إمكانياتي مش اعرفه، انا فقط باتكلم من جهة الإعلان الظاهر في الكتاب المقدس، أما ما لم يُعلن فيه انا مش اقدر افتي فيه، لأني بجد مش اعرف إجابة هذا السؤال...[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*لأ يا أيمن ماليش دعوة متى تظهر فى الجنين 
الأطباء يردوا على دى 
أنا بسأل إن كانت خلق الله أم لا 
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

هو أساس الخلق هو الله، وفي حد عارف الروح بتظهر ازاي في الجنين، والأطباء يكلموك عن تكوين الجنين بقى، أنا عند ديه وهاقف مش هاقدر ارد بصراحة...​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> *هو أساس الخلق هو الله، *​


*ما هو أنا ياجميل مش عايز غير دى 
:flowers:
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما هو أنا ياجميل مش عايز غير دى
> :flowers:
> *​



طب تمام....​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> *طب تمام....*​


*تمام أية ؟؟ وهو أنا هسيبك ؟
:new6::new6:

لسة يا باشا الحوار طوووووووويل ...أطول من فلورا 
بس مش الليلة يا عومدة 
غدا أن شاء المولى وماتقفلناش
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

ولو اني مش فهمت قصدك
ولكن كما تُحب يا جميل​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ولو اني مش فهمت قصدك
> ولكن كما تُحب يا جميل​


*علشان يكون فهمى مكتمل للموضوع فقط
أو نفتح موضوع حوار عام 
اللى تشوفه أنت وعبد يسوع أنا معاكم 
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *علشان يكون فهمى مكتمل للموضوع فقط
> أو نفتح موضوع حوار عام
> اللى تشوفه أنت وعبد يسوع أنا معاكم
> *​



انت عارف يا جميل انا بالذات مش يفرق معايا ومش باضع رأيي الشخصي في فتح المناقشات ولا كيفية إدارتها ولا حتى مقيد أحد في النقاش معايا خالص، ولا حتى عايز اللي قدامي يقتنع بالضرورة بكلامي خالص، احب الحرية وكل من يناقش يناقش بحرية.. فزي ما تحبوا انتوا انا معاكم طبيعي، وقابل أي اقتراح أو رأي، بل وموافق على أي حاجة انتوا عايزينها...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*لو الأسئلة هتكون داخل الموضوع الأساسى يبقى يفضل هنا مفيش مشكلة ..
لكن أنا حاسس أنك عاوز تتكلم فيه بعمومية أكتر فممكن تفتح موضوع فى العام ..​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*موضوع مهم....وطارحه أهم...ومن اجابوا عليه خيرة من اساتذة المنتدى...والسيد (الاستاذ) عبود يعرف كيف يطرح اسئلته في سياق فلسفي لاهوتي بحت....*
*
*
*مداخلتي بسيطة ولا اريد ان اكرر ما تفضل به السادة الزملاء، لكن هذا سؤال يطرحه المؤمن وغير المؤمن...بالنسبة للنفس البشرية، فخالقها هو الله بكل وضوح وبكل سهولة وبكل بساطة....ما اعتقده وما اخشاه ان السيد عبود قد مزج ما بين "نفخ" (ونفخنا فيه من روحنا) - وبين التجسد! هذا ما يبدو لي..واتمنى ان يصححني ان كنت على خطأ...لكن النفس عند السيد المسيح، هي جزء لا يتجزأ من تجسده، وهي جزء لا يتجزأ من قيامته! لكن هناك سؤال مهم يبدوا اننا تغافلنا عنه، وهو هل ان نفس السيد المسيح قبل القيامة، هي نفسها ما بعد القيامة، فأذا كانت نفسها ما بعد القيامة، فما الذي أضيفت اليها، او ما الذي تتمتع بها بعد الموت والقيامة؟ ونحن نقول انه (قام بجسد ممجد)، والممجد هنا تعني الجسد والنفس والروح ولا نفصل بينهما! *
*
*
*اما بخصوص النفس في المسيحية، فهي الوعي الانساني والعنصر المحسوس في التكوين البشري، فالنفس تموت، وقابلة للانتهاء، وقابلة للفناء. وهي بعكس الروح تماما! لذلك يذكر سفر الجامعة ويقول (حِينَئِذٍ، يَعُودُ جَسَدُكَ إلَى التُّرابِ الَّذِي جاءَ مِنْهُ،
وَتَعُودُ الرُّوحُ إلَى اللهِ الَّذِي جاءَتْ مِنْهُ)، فالروح تعود الى خالقها لكن النفس الانسانية لا تعود الا في حالة القيامة!! وسأدخل معك في نقاش فلسفي ولاهوتي قد لا يوافقني فيه بعض الاخوة هنا....ستقول لي اذاً ما الذي سيعود بالنفس البشرية بعد الموت والقيامة؟ سأقول لك: هناك حالتان يعيشهما الانسان بعد الموت، حالة التصاق بالله وبوجوده وتلك هي حالة النعمة، وحالة الانفصال عن الله والعذاب! وتلك هي النار! فهل النار ستأكل الروح التي هي خالدة والتي هي من عند الله؟؟ بالطبع كلا، بل النفس البشرية القائمة ستكون محصورة بين وضعين، حالة النعمة وحالة العذاب...لذلك فالنفس عند الموت تبقى مفنية عند الموت وتشابه بذلك الجسد الفاني، لكن قيامة الانسان هي قيامة النفس وعودة الروح! وهذا بالطبع مع الفارق في حالة المسيح، لان الجسد والنفس متحدتان باللاهوت السامي الذي أطغى صبغته على كليهما مبقياً على انسانيته الجسدية ونفسه البشرية وروحه القدوس!*
*
*
*هل من أسئلة؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 أكتوبر 2014)

يعنى قصدك يا أستاذ فادى أن النفس زى الجسد تموت وتقوم !
طيب أين تذهب النفس حين تموت ؟ 
وهل ماتت نفس المسيح وقامت ؟


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2014)

فقط كلمة أخيرة:
 المشكلة في الاختلاف في التعبير،  والمشكلة في حالة الانفصال اللي حصلت بسبب السقوط، ولازم نفرق في بعض  المعاني البسيطة الموجوده في الكلام، لأن العهد القديم مش بيفرق بين النفس  والروح، لأنه بيتكلم بالتبادل بين الاثنين، لأن حينما يتكلم عن النفس فهو  يا اما يقصد الشخصية، أو يقصد الروح الإنسانية، فالنفس تعبر عن الشخصية أو  ساعات تعبر عن هوية الإنسان، أو تعبر عن روحه:
 + دوسي يا نفسي بعز (قضاة 5: 21)
+ فأجابت حنة وقالت لا يا سيدي إني إمرأة حزينة الروح ولم أشرب خمراً ولا مُسكِراً بل أسكب نفسي أمام الرب (1صموئيل 1: 15)
+ قتلوا أنبياءك بالسيف فبقيت أنا وحدي وهم يطلبون نفسي ليأخذوها (1ملوك 19: 10)
+ إذا قبض الله نفسي فادفن جسدي واكرم والدتك جميع أيام حياتها (طوبيا 4: 3)
+ عد يا رب نج نفسي خلصني من أجل رحمتك (مزمور 6: 4)
+ إلى متى أجعل هموماً في نفسي وحزناً في قلبي كل يوم إلى متى يرتفع عدوي علي (مزمور 13: 2)
+ لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية، لن تدع تقيك يرى فساداً (مزمور 16: 10)
+ يرد نفسي يهديني الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه (مز  23 :  3)
+ إليك يا رب أرفع نفسي (مزمور 25: 1)
+ أحفظ نفسي وانقذني لا أخزى لأني عليك توكلت (مزمور 25: 20)
+ لا تجمع مع الخطاة نفسي ولا مع رجال الدماء حياتي (مزمور 26: 9)
+ يا رب أصعدت من الهاوية نفسي، أحييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب (مزمور 30: 3)
+ أما نفسي فتفرح بالرب وتبتهج بخلاصه (مزمور 35: 9)
+ أرجعي يا نفسي إلى راحتك لأن الرب قد أحسن إليكِ (مزمور 116: 7)
+ فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي (لوقا 1: 46 و47)
+ قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا أقدر أن أتبعك الآن، إني أضع نفسي عنك (يوحنا 13: 37)
+ إني أحسب نفسي سعيداً أيها الملك أغريباس إذ أنا مزمع أن أحتج اليوم لديك عن كل ما يحاكمني به اليهود (أعمال 26: 2)
+ بل أُقمع جسدي واستعبده حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضاً (1كورنثوس 9: 27)​عموماًَ لو نظرنا لكل هذه الآيات وغيرها في الكتاب المقدس (لأنها كثيرة جداً)، هانجد كلمة نفس، يا أما تأتي لتعبر عن الشخص، أو عن الروح الإنسانية، أو عن هويته كإنسان، أو تدل على حياة الإنسان على الأرض من جهة الجسد...​فالموضوع يُبحث من جهة ما هو القصد من الكلام أو التعريف  الموضوع، هل القصد هوية الإنسان، أم الروح الإنسانية، أم الحياة في الجسد،  أم الحياة برمتها من جهة الروح والجسد معاً...

 لكن بالنسبة للمسيح الرب، فاللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت بطريقة ما لا نفهم طبيعتها ولا نقدر على شرحها، لأن الموضوع ليس أن المسيح مخلوق بل الجسد مخلوق، فالله اتحد بالجسد المخلوق (تجسد وتأنس)، لكن كيفية الاتحاد على وجه التحديد، أو كيف الله أو باي طريقة اتخذ من العذراء جسد، وبأي كيفيه تكون، لم ولن يوجد مخلوق يقدر يفهمها أو يشرحها، لأنها سرّ فائق لم يُرى قبل المسيح الرب ولا بعده، فهي حالة فريدة لم نعرفها أو نفهمها ولن نراها مرة أخرى، لذلك أي شرح فيها سيبقى مشوه ومبتور جداً، لذلك أفضل تعبير هو تعبير القديس كيرلس الكبير: 


[ اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت بطريقة ما، بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج أو تغيير ]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الله عليك وعلى أجابتك ....فهى رائعة فعلا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تحرموننا من وجودكم معنا ؟[/FONT]*​


فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> **ما اعتقده وما اخشاه ان السيد عبود قد مزج ما بين "نفخ" (ونفخنا فيه من روحنا) - وبين التجسد! هذا ما يبدو لي..واتمنى ان يصححني ان كنت على خطأ...**
> **.لذلك فالنفس عند الموت تبقى مفنية عند الموت وتشابه بذلك الجسد الفاني، لكن قيامة الانسان هي قيامة النفس وعودة الروح! *
> *هل من أسئلة؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة الى ( ونفخنا فيه من روحنا ) فهى تخص آدم وهى حالة فريدة طبعاً[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]هل هذا يعنى قيامة الجسد مرة أخرى على نفس صورته ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> لذلك أفضل تعبير هو تعبير القديس كيرلس الكبير:
> 
> 
> [ اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت *بطريقة ما*، بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج أو تغيير ]


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هو علشان تقرر مسألة الأتحاد ثم تصفه بأنه بلا أمتزاج أو تغيير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تعود لتقرر أنها ( بطريقة ما ) يبقى هذا هو رأى وأجتهاد شخصى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليست حقيقة مقررة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ألا إذا اُعلنت صراحةً 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما هو علشان تقرر مسألة الأتحاد ثم تصفه بأنه بلا أمتزاج أو تغيير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تعود لتقرر أنها ( بطريقة ما ) يبقى هذا هو رأى وأجتهاد شخصى*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وليست حقيقة مقررة
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ألا إذا اُعلنت صراحةً
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



مهو يا غالي لم يُعلن الطريقة ولا الكيفية، لكن القول بأنه بغير امتزاج أو اختلاط أو تغيير، يعني بيأكد ان الاتحاد لم يتم عن أي طريق نعرفه أو نجتهد فيه برأينا الشخصي لكي نضعه في إطار تعريفي مُحدد مثل اي شيء آخر، ولا رأينا أن اللاهوت تحول لجسد، ولا الجسد تحول للاهوت، فالمقصود كله أننا مش هانقدر أن نحدد كيفية الاتحاد السري، لأن من أين نعرفه وهو حالة فريدة من نوعها، ممكن نتكلم عن أنفسنا لكن عن هذه الوحدة الفريدة والمنفردة، فهي لا نستطيع أن نصفها أنها بالاختلاط مثل خلط عنصرين ببعضهما البعض، ولا امتزاج مثلما نمزج الخليط، أو تغيير من جهة أن كل طبيعة اتغيرت عن طبعها أو تبدلت، فالله لم يتغير عن كونه الله ولم يتحول ليصير آخر، فهذا هو المقصود من الكلام ومش القصد التحديد ولا وضع نظرية حتى...[/FONT]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> يعنى قصدك يا أستاذ فادى أن النفس زى الجسد تموت وتقوم !
> طيب أين تذهب النفس حين تموت ؟
> وهل ماتت نفس المسيح وقامت ؟




*انا قلت ان المسيح هو الاستثناء كونه الله كاملاً! *
*
*
*حيثما يذهب الجسد المادي، تذهب النفس المرتبطة بالمادة! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الله عليك وعلى أجابتك ....فهى رائعة فعلا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تحرموننا من وجودكم معنا ؟[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة الى ( ونفخنا فيه من روحنا ) فهى تخص آدم وهى حالة فريدة طبعاً[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...




*
*
*ربنا لا يحرمك من احبابك! نحن هنا عزيزي عبود، لكن الخطر الداعشي أبقانا بعيديين بعض الشيء :crazy_pil*
*
*
*السبب الذي ذكرت فيه مسألة نفخنا فيه من روحنا، والتي لديها أرتباط شديد بالخلفية الثقافية اذا ما اردنا ان نحلل النفس البشرية والروح البشرية، فلهذا التعبير صدى كبير لدى المسيحيين والمسلمين، ولا اقصد فقط أدم، بل المسيح ايضاً الذي نُفخ فيها (مريم العذراء) من روحنا! فالنفختين من الله، واعتقد انك تعرف الفرق بينهما!*
*
*
*بالطبع الجسد لن يكون على نفس حاله، بل ممجداً - اي بلا الم ولا دموع ولا آذى - اما النفس - فبما ان حالتها غير معلومة بعد القيامة، فوجودها واجب كما ذكرت لفهم معنى الانفصال عن الله والعذاب الاخير - او التمتع بوجود الله وحضوره..*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 أكتوبر 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *انا قلت ان المسيح هو الاستثناء كونه الله كاملاً! *
> *
> *
> *حيثما يذهب الجسد المادي، تذهب النفس المرتبطة بالمادة! *




الجسد مادى ترابى وسيعود للتراب المأخوذ منه ..
أما النفس غير مادية كيف تعود للتراب ؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الجسد مادى ترابى وسيعود للتراب المأخوذ منه ..
> أما النفس غير مادية كيف تعود للتراب ؟




*انا قصدت حالة الفناء اللاوجود - النفس تعود الى حيث وجدت قبل مجيئها.... وإلا هل تقصد ان النفس تلتصق بالروح مثلا؟ *
*
*
*هذه هي مشكلة الغيبيات! *
*
*
*قد تكون لديك معلومة يمكننا الاستفادة منها*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 أكتوبر 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *انا قصدت حالة الفناء اللاوجود - النفس تعود الى حيث وجدت قبل مجيئها.... وإلا هل تقصد ان النفس تلتصق بالروح مثلا؟ *
> *
> *
> *هذه هي مشكلة الغيبيات! *
> ...



أستاذى الحبيب ..
النفس صارت ملتصقة بالروح منذ أن صار آدم نفسا حية من نفخة الله ..
لا نستطيع أن نفصل النفس عن الروح وألا صارت النفس ميتة . .
والكتاب يقول أن الله أله أحياء وليس أله أموات ..
النفس الحيوانية فقط من تفنى لأن ليس بها روح أما نفس الأنسان فبها الروح الخالدة ..
وأن كانت النفس تفنى فكيف لها أن تثاب أو تعاقب كجزء من الأنسان ؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أستاذى الحبيب ..
> النفس صارت ملتصقة بالروح منذ أن صار آدم نفسا حية من نفخة الله ..
> لا نستطيع أن نفصل النفس عن الروح وألا صارت النفس ميتة . .
> والكتاب يقول أن الله أله أحياء وليس أله أموات ..
> ...




*
*
*اخي الحبيب ...كلامك صحيح مائة في المائة، وتقريباً نفس ما ذكرت، لكن الفارق الوحيد هو انني اتكلم ما بعد الموت، أنا اتفق معك ان النفس اما ستثاب او تعاقب، لكن هذا لن يحصل الا بعد القيامة، اما ما قبل القيامة فالروح هي الباقية والخالدة...قد اختلف معك ايضاً في مسألة التصاق النفس بالروح والسبب هو: ((**لأن كلمة الله حية                 وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح))! فلما المفرق اذا كان هناك التصاق؟*
*
*
*وأيضاً: أين ستذهب النفس الحيوانية اذا ما فُنيت؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*الروح والنفس ملتصقتان ولكنهما ليس نفس الشيئ وهذا ما قصده الرسول ويقصد بمفرق أى يصل ألى داخلهم ويؤثر فيهم ..

 النفس الحيوانية أذا فنيت تذهب للعدم لأن ليس لها حياة خالدة مع الله ولأنها خلقت بأمر ولم تتميز مثل الأنسان الذى أعطاه الله الروح الخالدة ..

وأذا فنيت نفس الأنسان فى العدم مثل النفس الحيوانية أصبحت روحه مجهولة السمات ولا يوجد بها ما ينسبها لأنسانية صاحبها فى مكان الأنتظار والأبدية ..​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *الروح والنفس ملتصقتان ولكنهما ليس نفس الشيئ وهذا ما قصده الرسول ويقصد بمفرق أى يصل ألى داخلهم ويؤثر فيهم ..
> 
> النفس الحيوانية أذا فنيت تذهب للعدم لأن ليس لها حياة خالدة مع الله ولأنها خلقت بأمر ولم تتميز مثل الأنسان الذى أعطاه الله الروح الخالدة ..
> 
> ...




*أحترم رأيك اخي الحبيب واوفقه ....لك النعمة والسلام!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> وأذا فنيت نفس الأنسان فى العدم مثل النفس الحيوانية أصبحت روحه مجهولة السمات ولا يوجد بها ما ينسبها لأنسانية صاحبها فى مكان الأنتظار والأبدية ..​*


*[FONT=&quot]لو ذهبنا الى ألتصاق الروح مع النفس ( كتوأم ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقودنا الى سؤال هام جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متى وُجدت هذه النفس ؟ - هل وجدت بمجرد نفخ الروح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( صار نفساً حية ) هذه تنطبق على جسد قاااائم بالفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس جنين يتكون فى بطن أمه !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن القياس هنا خاطئ تماماً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكى يكون السؤال أسهل قليلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متى تبدأ النفس فى معرفة البيئة المحيطة بها ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ماذا عن طفل مات ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]روحه مجهولة السمات أيضاً ؟!!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أين سينتظر ؟
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو ذهبنا الى ألتصاق الروح مع النفس ( كتوأم ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقودنا الى سؤال هام جداً*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]متى وُجدت هذه النفس ؟ - هل وجدت بمجرد نفخ الروح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( صار نفساً حية ) هذه تنطبق على جسد قاااائم بالفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس جنين يتكون فى بطن أمه !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن القياس هنا خاطئ تماماً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكى يكون السؤال أسهل قليلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متى تبدأ النفس فى معرفة البيئة المحيطة بها ؟[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ماذا عن طفل مات ؟[/FONT]*
> ...



*لا يوجد وقت كان فيه الأنسان بدون نفس وألا كان ميتا ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *لا يوجد وقت كان فيه الأنسان بدون نفس وألا كان ميتا ..​*


*إذن الله قد خلق ( هوية الأنسان ) ..!!!!
أنظر الى تعريف أجمل أخ حلو 
النفس الإنسانية عموماً القصد منها تعبر عن هويته *​ 
*والهوية هنا تعنى كل شئ بما فيه الأيمان أو رفضه
كيف سيحاسبنى الله على هوية خلقها لى ؟

مالم ...مالم تخضع هذه ( النفس ) الى تجارب* ؟!​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذن الله قد خلق ( هوية الأنسان ) ..!!!!
> أنظر الى تعريف أجمل أخ حلو
> النفس الإنسانية عموماً القصد منها تعبر عن هويته *​
> *والهوية هنا تعنى كل شئ بما فيه الأيمان أو رفضه
> ...


*
الله خلق هويتك أنك أنسان والباقى  ....عليك ..
كما خلق جسدك أنه أنسانى لكن أنت اللى بتستخدمه وتوظفه كما ترى خيرا أو شرا ..
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> الله خلق هويتك أنك أنسان والباقى  ....عليك ..
> كما خلق جسدك أنه أنسانى لكن أنت اللى بتستخدمه وتوظفه كما ترى خيرا أو شرا ..
> *​


*الجنين فى بطن أمه 
له نفس حية حسب قولك 
من الذى يدير الحياة فى الجسد 
 الروح أم النفس ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الجنين فى بطن أمه
> له نفس حية حسب قولك
> من الذى يدير الحياة فى الجسد
> الروح أم النفس ؟
> *​


*
يعنى أيه يدير الحياة ؟
لو قصدك بيخلى الجسد حى ويتنفس وكدة يعنى النفس ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> يعنى أيه يدير الحياة ؟
> لو قصدك بيخلى الجسد حى ويتنفس وكدة يعنى النفس ..​*


*لو النفس هى اللى بتدير
أين تذهب عندما يفقد الأنسان وعيه ؟
أو ينام ...
وأن كانت هى التى تدير
ما هو عمل الروح هنا ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو النفس هى اللى بتدير
> أين تذهب عندما يفقد الأنسان وعيه ؟
> أو ينام ...
> وأن كانت هى التى تدير
> ...



طالما الأنسان فيه حياة يبقى نفسه موجودة فيه ..
الروح تعطى الخلود للنفس وتعطى الأنسان الحياة مع الله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> طالما الأنسان فيه حياة يبقى نفسه موجودة فيه ..
> الروح تعطى الخلود للنفس *وتعطى الأنسان الحياة مع الله*


*يعنى النفس مجرد حياة فقط ؟؟؟؟
طيب الكافر بالمولد الروح بتعطيه حياة مع مين ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

النفس حياة وهوية وسمات أنسانية ..
موضوع روح الغير مؤمن ..
الروح بتستمد حياتها وراحتها من منبعها " الله " وحين تفقد هذا الرابط تصير ميتة ويصير الأنسان ميت روحيا ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*أنت مش بتجاوب على أسئلتى على فكرة *​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت مش بتجاوب على أسئلتى على فكرة *​



ليه بس يا أستاذى ؟!
حضرتك قولت يعنى النفس حياة بس ..
قولتلك حياة وهوية وسمات ..
حضرتك سألت عن روح الغير مؤمن بتعيش مع مين ..
قولتلك الغير مؤمن ميت روحيا يعنى روحه ميته ..
أيه اللى ماجوبتش عليه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*أنا سألتك هنا ....*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو النفس هى اللى بتدير
> أين تذهب عندما يفقد الأنسان وعيه ؟
> أو ينام ...
> وأن كانت هى التى تدير
> ...


*لم تجبنى ..!!!*​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> حضرتك سألت عن روح الغير مؤمن بتعيش مع مين ..
> *قولتلك الغير مؤمن ميت روحيا *يعنى روحه ميته ..
> أيه اللى ماجوبتش عليه ؟


*ماهو أتفقنا أن الروح من الله هو خالقها
هى هى عند الصينى والأسكيمو والأفريقى والأوروبى
اللى معندوش كتاب ولا أيمان ولا وصله حاجة عن الأديان
يبقى أزاى ميت روحياً ؟
معنى كدة أن الله بيخلق موتى 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*أنا رديت على الجزء الأول هنا 80
وأسف على خلطى للأمور أنا مأقصدش اللى ماوصلوش أى رسالة عن المسيح والخلاص ..
بالنسبة للناس اللى ماعندهاش أى فكرة عن ربنا ..
ربنا خالق فينا الناموس الطبيعى وهو الأعمال الصالحة وكره الشر والأشتياق لله ..
ودول طبعا مش موتى روحيا ألا أن خالفوا الناموس الطبيعى أللى ربنا وضعوا جواهم ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*أيوة كدة ....يا أخى هاتها بقى 
:smile02:smile02:smile02
*​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ربنا خالق فينا الناموس الطبيعى وهو الأعمال الصالحة وكره الشر والأشتياق لله ..
> ودول طبعا مش موتى روحيا ألا أن خالفوا الناموس الطبيعى أللى ربنا وضعوا جواهم ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ماذا تعنى كلمة ( مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأى طبيعة يتحدث عنها الرسول هنا ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*على فكرة 
السؤال دة مش خارج الموضوع أبدااااااااااا
وهشرح لك لية بعد ما تجاوبنى 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة كدة ....يا أخى هاتها بقى
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ماذا تعنى كلمة ( مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأى طبيعة يتحدث عنها الرسول هنا ؟[/FONT]*
> 
> ...


*
يعنى متى فعلوا بالعقل والمنطق ما هو صالحا مثل ما هو فى الناموس المكتوب الذى لم يصل لهم يعتبروا هم نفسهم ناموس مكتوب لأنفسهم ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> يعنى متى فعلوا بالعقل والمنطق ما هو صالحا مثل ما هو فى الناموس المكتوب الذى لم يصل لهم يعتبروا هم نفسهم ناموس مكتوب لأنفسهم ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]أزاى العقل والمنطق ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دول بيختلفوا حسب البيئة والثقافات والتعليم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُلحد بيقولك ( عقلاً ) لا يوجد أله لأنه ليس عليه دليل مادى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و له (منطقه ) للأستدلال على ذلك وهو أختلاف الديانات بل وأختلاف المؤمنين داخل كل ديانة أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا هو ( منطقه ) و ( عقله ) الذى ذهب به الى هذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أذن العقول تختلف وتتباين ...كذلك منطق الأفراد والجماعات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا هو الناموس ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أزاى العقل والمنطق ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دول بيختلفوا حسب البيئة والثقافات والتعليم*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]المُلحد بيقولك ( عقلاً ) لا يوجد أله لأنه ليس عليه دليل مادى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و له (منطقه ) للأستدلال على ذلك وهو أختلاف الديانات بل وأختلاف المؤمنين داخل كل ديانة أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا هو ( منطقه ) و ( عقله ) الذى ذهب به الى هذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أذن العقول تختلف وتتباين ...كذلك منطق الأفراد والجماعات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا هو الناموس ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*
لأ يا غالى فلتت منك المرة دى .... ليه ؟
لأن الملحد مثلا أتخذ الفكر ده من دراسات معينة وأفكار شاذة لكن الطبيعة أو العقل أو زى ماأنت عاوز تقول كدة الفطرة الموجودة فى الأنسان بتسعى دائما للو صول لأله ولا تقبل الأمور الشاذة المحرمة مثل القتل والزنى والسرقة .... ألخ .
أنا مش بأتكلم على عادات وتقاليد عشان تقول أفراد وجماعات أنا باتكلم عن العقل والمنطق المزروعين جوه كل البشر اللى أقصد بيه الناموس الطبيعى ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*الفطرة يا معلم ...مش العقل ولا المنطق
لأن عقلك أنت يقود الى شئ
وعقل غيرك الى شئ ضده 
تبقى الفطرة ....
نركز بقى
أية علاقة ( النفس ) بالفطرة
بتكتسبها منين يعنى ؟


*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الفطرة يا معلم ...مش العقل ولا المنطق
> لأن عقلك أنت يقود الى شئ
> وعقل غيرك الى شئ ضده
> تبقى الفطرة ....
> ...



*طب أيه هى الفطرة عشان أرد عليك ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طب أيه هى الفطرة عشان أرد عليك ؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]هى ( الضمير ) الأنسانى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو نفسه الذى يقودك الى لا تقتل لا تزن لا تسرق ...ألح ألخ[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هى ( الضمير ) الأنسانى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو نفسه الذى يقودك الى لا تقتل لا تزن لا تسرق ...ألح ألخ*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]



*أنا بصراحة مش عارف أذا كان الضمير هو الفطرة من عدمه ولكن ..
أذا كانت هذه هى الفطرة فالنفس تحمل الفطرة .. 
لأنها أخلاقيات ومبادئ للحياة وضعها الله فى الأنسان كى لا يضل الطريق أليه ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أنا بصراحة مش عارف أذا كان الضمير هو الفطرة من عدمه ولكن ..
> أذا كانت هذه هى الفطرة فالنفس تحمل الفطرة ..
> لأنها أخلاقيات ومبادئ للحياة وضعها الله فى الأنسان كى لا يضل الطريق أليه ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]خلينا نتفق أنها الضمير ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تجد شخص ( سب ) الآخر ( لسان الجسد هو من قام بهذا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد فترة نفس الشخص ( أعتذر ) وهو نفس اللسان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو الفارق هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفارق هو ( ضمير ) أنبه على هذه الفعلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا أن النفس تحمل الأخلاقيات والروح أيضاً تحملها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما وجدنا أحد يُخطئ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...يخطئ كيف ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الذى يحدث أن التجاذب بين ( الروح ) و ( الجسد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو من أوقع ( النفس ) بين حالتين... حالة تأنيب... وحالة فعل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا أنها تحمل الأخلاقيات ومبادئ الحياة ...لأصبحنا مُسيرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فمن هو المُخير هنا ؟ الجسد وحده ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا هذا فأنه يُفنى ويذهب الى التراب ....وحسب الأيمان المسيحى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجسد الترابى لا يقوم للحساب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو قولك ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*لأ مش مسيرين لأننا لا نجبر على الفعل بل عندك الأساسيات أو التعليمات بداخلك " ده برضه على أساس أن مفيش وصايا مكتوبة " وأن كنت تريد العمل بها أو لا تريد أنت حر ..
لو فعلت الصواب ستجد نفسك مرتاحة لو لم تفعل ستجد نفسك تعبة وتؤنبك ..
فالأنسان بالكامل " جسدا ونفسا وروحا " مخير لا يجبر على أى فعل من قبل الله ..
ومين قال أن الجسد لا يقوم للحساب فى الأيمان المسيحى ؟
نحن نقول أن الجسد حالته تتبدل من مادى لغير مادى ولكنه يظل جسد الأنسان ..
أبتدنا بالنفس وعدينا على الروح وأدينا وصلنا للجسد ​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

> *لو قلنا أن النفس تحمل الأخلاقيات والروح أيضاً تحملها
> ما وجدنا أحد يُخطئ ...يخطئ كيف ؟!!*​


*لأ هتجد من يخطئ لو لم يعمل بالأخلاقيات بداخله لأنه غير مجبر على العمل بها ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أبتدنا بالنفس وعدينا على الروح وأدينا وصلنا للجسد ​*


*ما هو أحنا بنتكلم عن النفس الموجودة فى جسم الأنسان
مش بنتكلم عن عفاريت 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> .
> *لو فعلت الصواب ستجد نفسك مرتاحة لو لم تفعل ستجد نفسك تعبة وتؤنبك ..
> فالأنسان بالكامل " جسدا ونفسا وروحا " مخير لا يجبر على أى فعل من قبل الله ..
> ​*


*من أين ترتاح ومن أين تتعب ؟
النفس ترتاح لماذا ؟
أين الروح هنا ؟؟\
ما هو دورها ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من أين ترتاح ومن أين تتعب ؟
> النفس ترتاح لماذا ؟
> أين الروح هنا ؟؟\
> ما هو دورها ؟
> *​



*ما هو يا غالى أحنا قولنا أن النفس هى الحياة وأنت لو عشت الحياة بالوصايا والشركة مع الله هتصير حياتك روحانية وماشية فى أتجاه ربنا فهتلاقى راحتها فى الروح الملتصقة بيها لأن راحة الروح زى ما قولت قبل كدة فى ربنا ..
أما لوبعدت عن ربنا وصارت تشبع أهوائها و أهواء الجسد بعيدا عن الروح صارة الحياة فى تعب وكرب وأقل ما يقال عليها ميتة روحيا ..
فالنفس راحتها فى الروح الملتصقة بها لأنها لا ترتاح سوى فى الله ..
وتعبها فى بعدها عنه " ده طبعا غير الأمراض النفسية " ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا باشا هنلف وندور فى حلقة مفرغة
ما هو دور الروح هنا ؟؟؟؟؟
لما الروح والنفس الأتنين واحد 
أية لازمتهم ؟؟ ... 
كان أكتفى بالروح فقط أو النفس فقط 
أية لازمة يخلق حاجتين بيعملوا نفس الشئ وبهم نفس الأخلاق والوصايا ؟
والأتنين يدخلوا الفردوس او ينطردوا مع بعض
أية لازمة الأتنين ؟؟؟!!!!


*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*النفس تنتج من تلاحم الروح ( الكائن النورانى )
مع الجسد ( الكائن التُرابى )
أيهما له الغلبة يشد النفس تجاهه
تظل النفس تتأرجح ما بين النور ( الوصايا والتعاليم )
وما بين التراب ( الشهوات والغرائز )
الروح تذهب الى خالقها عند الموت ...أنتهى دورها 
والنفس تنتظر لحظة القيامة 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

يا عم عبود ..
النفس والروح مش واحد لكنهم متلاصقين ..
النفس تمثل الحياة والهوية الأنسانية ..
عندما تحيا " النفس " روحيا حسب الروح يعنى تكون بارا صالحا وتحيا مع الله ..
عندما تحيا " النفس " نفسيا جسديا مع الشهوات تكون شريرة بعيدة عن الله ..
الروح تخلد النفس لأنها خالدة وتسحب الأنسان للحياة مع الله وعندما تنفصل الروح عن الله فى الشرور تموت ..
الجسد يعود للتراب بأنفصال النفس والروح عنه ويعود غير مادى فى اليوم الأخير بعدما تتحد به النفس والروح مرة أخرى ..
الأنسان يعيش على الأرض جسدا ونفسا وروحا ويخلد فى الأبدية جسدا ونفسا وروحا ..
وموضوع أن النفس نتيجة تلاحم الروح والجسد دى مش عارف مدى دقتها لأن النفس عنصر فى الأنسان زى الجسد والروح ..
موضوع الروح ترجع لخالقها دى ..
هى الروح متحدة بالنفس بتكون فى مكان الأنتظار لحين القيامة العامة ..
بس كدة ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*أوكية أنا حصلت على الرد المسيحى 
شكرا لك 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*معلش تعليق أخير لأنى ماعنديش خاصية التعديل هنا
لما تقولى جسد غير مادى هيقوم
يبقى اللى هيقوم تلات ( عفاريت )
روح غير مادية ونفس غير مادية وجسد غير مادى

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أكتوبر 2014)

لو أنت شايف الأنسان دلوقتى عفريتين ..
أقبل أن فى القيامة يبقوا تلاتة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لو أنت شايف الأنسان دلوقتى عفريتين ..
> أقبل أن فى القيامة يبقوا تلاتة


*ولا أى أندهااااااش

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------

